# 7 hamsters, some are blind, some may be pregnant



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

HELP ME DO SOMETHING PLEASE.

I don't know what to do. I've been following her posts. This stupid woman on gumtree in leeds.   From what I can make out she has...

Cage 1: male and female, the male is blind.

Cage 2: male and female again.

Cage 3: two males, and one female. Two are blind not sure which.

What she has wrote in her ads:

_"I have seven syrian hamsters, 3 of which are blind, free to good homes, if you only want 1 you will have to buy your own cage, otherwise I have 3 cages, 1 as a male and female in (male is blind), 1 as 3 in, 2 of which are blind, the other as a male and female in, no time wasters please"_

Then she decided she still wants money...

_"I have 7 hamsters for sale 3 fmale and 4 male thay are £5 each also have 3 cages 2 are £10 and one is £5 . Please get intouch via email . Need loving home asap due partner been allergic . Thanx"_

She is trying to sell them with awful cages if people want them. What if someone thinks it's 'normal' and takes them. The ads she posted can be seen here:

syrian hamsters in Farsley, Leeds | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

syrian hamsters in Farsley, Leeds | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

syrian hamsters in Farsley, Leeds | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

Syrian hamsters in Farsley, Leeds | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

hamsters in Leeds | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com

Photos:





































No toys, no space, males with females, dirty, blind. I was thinking about calling the RSPCA on her but I don't think they would do anything about it. I'm close to tears. It's 1AM. I need some rest.

Please don't move this to another part of the forum. (or do, but make it a copy) People really need to see this.

I can't take them, if anyone can please please do so.


----------



## Jemmalg (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh my GOD this is so horrible. I'm actually wanting to go up there right now and take them all off her and give the poor things a proper life, but Leeds is about 7hours drive from me  I genuinely could cry... I really hope someone can take them


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would take them but its across the frickin country from me. WTF is she doing keeping them together for a start. I have a good mind to email the biatch.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooops I might have just let rip on her...... This is what I wrote.

I'm not sure you actually know anything about Hamsters. Why on earth do you keep them all together? Syrian hamsters are anti social and will attack other hamsters and will kill them once they reach maturity. As for the cages you have them in, they are pathetic, with absolutely no space whatsoever. 

You have blind animals that can potentially mate. Why on gods earth do you keep them together? I mean seriously, just encouraging more baby disabled hamsters. If you want rid of them, why allow them to breed? You say in one advert that they are free to a good home, yet in other ads you want money for them.

Unfortunately I happen to live on the other side of the country so cannot rescue these poor souls. You are an irresponsible owner from your description and photos of these animals. I just hope someone decent comes along who will look after them properly. 

Sorry... it pissed me off!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What a see you next Tuesday and and thick one at that!!! 

Seriously these people make me sick

I'm miles away (Devon)


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

I cannot believe the stupidity of some people!!! :cursing::cursing::cursing:

Well I am currently trying to convince my mam to let me go and save them... She's not overly keen but I'm using every trick in the book! 
I've even told her they will most probably end up as snake food :yikes: (I don't know if hamsters can be fed to snakes but if it works in bringing my mam round then ) 
I'm only about an hour away from Leeds so... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder how the advertiser knows some are blind? I always thought hamsters had fairly poor eyesight anyway. 

Looks like she was setting up to breed and then realised it wasn't going to work and now they are being neglected.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

That's appalling.  I'm on the other side of the country too, but I hope someone can help them.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

I wish I was closer, I have the space too :mad2:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i can take one if some one can get them here  I live in retford, nottinghamshire 

how can this woman not see that these cages are too small!! stupid woman


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor things  i would but i wouldnt want to give her a penny for them


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> poor things  i would but i wouldnt want to give her a penny for them


If my mam agrees, I'm still working on her, then I'm going to respond to the ad where she says free to a good home.. She what she says then 

If she does want 5 quid for each, then I'll probably have to give her it because I don't think I could leave them there..  I know it's wrong like..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im not far from Leeds but Ive only got one spare cage that I need as a just in case cage, I could probably collect some of them and house them really temporarily in tiny hamster cages if homes and transport was arranged but I wont pay for them or collect them if they are being paid for, sorry if that sounds terrible but I dont want to encourage this woman to breed if she thinks there is money to be made.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv just rung her, i will be collecting all 7 on sunday...... best go sort my room and get my emergancy cages out the loft


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> iv just rung her, i will be collecting all 7 on sunday...... best go sort my room and get my emergancy cages out the loft


Have you got plenty of spare wheels, feeding bowls etc? I have a few I can dig out if youre short, I only have tiny starter cages though so I cant really help you with cages.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you got plenty of spare wheels, feeding bowls etc? I have a few I can dig out if youre short, I only have tiny starter cages though so I cant really help you with cages.


i think im probably a bit short on decent syrian sized wheels and dishes in all honesty, but i tend to scatter feed any way, and i figured getting them out and into decent cages on their own with toys would be better in the long run and get wheels soon after, but if you could spare anything for them that would be much appreciated, i have an empty gabber, a couple of spare ZZ1s a spare ZZ2 and lots of imacs and extra levels, just need to find a way to fit them all on my shelves again!

i now have to make cookies as part of the deal of mum taking me!!!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> i think im probably a bit short on decent syrian sized wheels and dishes in all honesty, but i tend to scatter feed any way, and i figured getting them out and into decent cages on their own with toys would be better in the long run and get wheels soon after, but if you could spare anything for them that would be much appreciated, i have an empty gabber, a couple of spare ZZ1s a spare ZZ2 and lots of imacs and extra levels, just need to find a way to fit them all on my shelves again!
> 
> i now have to make cookies as part of the deal of mum taking me!!!


It's lovely to see people caring so much. I don't mind looking around PaH or somewhere if you need anything sent to you.

You've restored my faith in humanity for a while 

I'm so glad they are going to be well looked after, the poor things.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

So glad you're getting them Lil Miss, I'm afraid the only spare I've got is a Mini Duna which isn't much help, but just wanted to say you're awesome for doing this.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

EllesBelles said:


> It's lovely to see people caring so much. I don't mind looking around PaH or somewhere if you need anything sent to you.
> 
> You've restored my faith in humanity for a while
> 
> I'm so glad they are going to be well looked after, the poor things.


thank you that is a really lovely offer, i expect i will probably need to buy in a fair bit of stuff for them, i do have a box of spare toys, but i dont think it will go as far as i would like between 7 hamsters
i expect i will probably be needing to hit the shops to buy enough stuff to kit them out

if you would like to buy something for them that would be lovely especially as i dont think they have ever had any toys in their lives, which is probably the only reason they are still alive to be honest, nothing to fight over


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Pomegranate said:


> So glad you're getting them Lil Miss, I'm afraid the only spare I've got is a Mini Duna which isn't much help, but just wanted to say you're awesome for doing this.


thank you hun  i should be ok for cages though, ill raid the loft shortly, i may need to find myself a bigger bed room though!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll have a dig around this weekend and see what I have going spare, I'll let you know when Ive sorted some things out for them . They wont know whats hit them when they have clean cages and toys.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i think im probably a bit short on decent syrian sized wheels and dishes in all honesty, but i tend to scatter feed any way, and i figured getting them out and into decent cages on their own with toys would be better in the long run and get wheels soon after, but if you could spare anything for them that would be much appreciated, i have an empty gabber, a couple of spare ZZ1s a spare ZZ2 and lots of imacs and extra levels, just need to find a way to fit them all on my shelves again!
> 
> i now have to make cookies as part of the deal of mum taking me!!!


If you can let me know some of the stuff that you need, I don't mind ordering it off the net and sending it to your address.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I'll have a dig around this weekend and see what I have going spare, I'll let you know when Ive sorted some things out for them . They wont know whats hit them when they have clean cages and toys.


thank you hun  i hope they will be happy, apparently they are all tame and shes only rehoming as shes moving to another appartment that doesnt allow pets....... probably a good thing really! i just hope for their sakes that they arent pregnnant, especially if they have problems


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> If you can let me know some of the stuff that you need, I don't mind ordering it off the net and sending it to your address.


awww thank you that would be really kind of you  ill sort out cages tonight/tomorrow and see what i have and what i need


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG im gobsmacked that people can be so damned ignorant! those poor hammies

bless you Lil Miss, youre a star, i would offer to take some but i dont have anywhere i could quarentine them and looking at their dreadful living conditions i wouldnt dare risk putting them straight into my hammy room.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Hope things go alright tomorrow x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks hun, sadly they decided to mess me around last thing yesterday evening, and tell me they couldnt do the morning, which was the only time i could do as i dont drive and have to rely on lifts, and they wanted them collecting this evening.

thankfully TDM is an absolute star and will be collecting them this evening and separating them and i will be collecting them from her on thursday evening


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> thanks hun, sadly they decided to mess me around last thing yesterday evening, and tell me they couldnt do the morning, which was the only time i could do as i dont drive and have to rely on lifts, and they wanted them collecting this evening.
> 
> thankfully TDM is an absolute star and will be collecting them this evening and separating them and i will be collecting them from her on thursday evening


aw TDM is another star on here...well done the both of you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> thanks hun, sadly they decided to mess me around last thing yesterday evening, and tell me they couldnt do the morning, which was the only time i could do as i dont drive and have to rely on lifts, and they wanted them collecting this evening.
> 
> thankfully TDM is an absolute star and will be collecting them this evening and separating them and i will be collecting them from her on thursday evening


My heart sank reading that first paragraph, but so glad TDM has stepped in! We should all pool money together to buy her a red cape saying Hamster Helper on it & some red underpants she can wear over some blue tights


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I promise to update this thread as soon as I collect the little ones, as far as the super hero costume goes Ive already got one, I wear it all the time, I would provide photographic proof but Ive accidentally set the camera on a setting that wont allow it to take pics of me, shame that is


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you best do :lol: im already sat biting my nails, heres hoping they are all fine and unhurt and not pregnant, i will be so much happier when i know they are with you and safe


----------



## leggy (Feb 28, 2008)

This all made me smile  So glad they have a good home now


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I promise to update this thread as soon as I collect the little ones, as far as the super hero costume goes Ive already got one, I wear it all the time, I would provide photographic proof but Ive accidentally set the camera on a setting that wont allow it to take pics of me, shame that is


Its ok Gill. I still have that one off rare pic of you from a previous visit to my homeland rrr:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Its ok Gill. I still have that one off rare pic of you from a previous visit to my homeland rrr:


Awww thanks hun thats so kind of you, that was just after my makeover too, I look soooooooooooo pretty . I have 5 very ramshackle, tiddly cages set up now, they arent great but they will do till they go to their new mummy, I have a couple more on standby in case the ones they come in are really nasty, Ive even got a tank set up in case anyone looks like they are ready to pop. Trust this to happen just after I get rid of all my decent spare cages


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awww thanks hun thats so kind of you, that was just after my makeover too, I look soooooooooooo pretty . I have 5 very ramshackle, tiddly cages set up now, they arent great but they will do till they go to their new mummy, I have a couple more on standby in case the ones they come in are really nasty, Ive even got a tank set up in case anyone looks like they are ready to pop. Trust this to happen just after I get rid of all my decent spare cages


Well I knew you wouldnt want to disapoint anyone hun lol. Hope the hamster run goes without a hitch and make sure that camera is charged as I'm sure we will all want to see the foster hammies


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gill what if you fall in love with one? Or two? 
Failed foster??


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Gill what if you fall in love with one? Or two?
> Failed foster??


I don't think we need to go visiting 'Failed Foster Town' this week lol.....I'm sure Gill will be very adult about it all and this will be her first successful foster


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I've just managed to catch up with this thread and I'm so excited 

I'd really love to help out too if you need any toys etc I will order and send some to you.

If I can be of any help, please PM me!!!

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are here safely and Im going to seperate and take pics right now, no worries about me stealing them, Ive got enough on with my existing babies but they appear to be well handled and if I was after a hammy I could do a lot worse, they need a lot of tlc but Lil Miss is the person for the job . I will be back with pics soon I promise


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hurry up with those pictures!!!!! :lol:


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Woah, I've only just checked the replies. I'm *SO* glad you've all been helping to sort something out. I'm very very happy right now.

How did you remain calm when you had to meet the stupid b*tch face to face? What did she say to you about the hamsters?

How strange that it's you again TDM.... you came to my house to drop off a tank.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rainstars said:


> Woah, I've only just checked the replies. I'm *SO* glad you've all been helping to sort something out. I'm very very happy right now.
> 
> How did you remain calm when you had to meet the stupid b*tch face to face? What did she say to you about the hamsters?
> 
> How strange that it's you again TDM.... you came to my house to drop off a tank.


yes TDM collected them this evening because they messed me around

i will be collecting them off TDM on thursday


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> yes TDM collected them this evening because they messed me around
> 
> i will be collecting them off TDM on thursday


That's great!  Are you taking them all?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes they have been messed about enough, they will stay here for life.

if any of the girls do have babies, any healthy bubs will be rehomed with a strict adoption contract, and any ones with genetic defects or health issues will stay here


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi rainstars, lovely to see you on the forum . Right hammies next, just be prepared they arent in good condition, the owners werent horrible people, they just didnt realise what hamsters really need, they didnt seem to see the state of the cages or the medical conditions or fighting wounds . Anyway I will post some pics before Lil Miss bursts


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like one or more has eye problems or were they just closed because of the flash Gill?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor little hammies atleast they're in safe hands now!

Well done TDM and Lil Miss, for rescuing them!

And rainstars for posting


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The cages they came in

This one fell in bits when I opened the door









This one smelled so bad I couldnt put them back in it









This one also fell to pieces but it was held with tape 









Just to give you an idea of size (a normal play ball)









they still arent in great cages but they are a lot better than they were in


















I found one 'toy' and that was a toilet roll tube, it was covered with blood, think that says it all really


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bloody hell!!! are there THREE anophthalmic whites!!!!! poor poor poor buggers

excuse my language


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Looks like one or more has eye problems or were they just closed because of the flash Gill?


Two appear to have no eyes hun, there are two others who have eyes but they arent in great condition


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Two appear to have no eyes hun, there are two others who have eyes but they arent in great condition


Oh god, Ive never heard of them being born with no eyes before. I suppose they can cope considering the normal hammies cope with poor eyesight anyway.
Is that down to bad breeding or just one of those things?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh god, Ive never heard of them being born with no eyes before. I suppose they can cope considering the normal hammies cope with poor eyesight anyway.
> Is that down to bad breeding or just one of those things?


its a result of idiots breeding  they are called anophthalmic whites, they are born with no eyes and are deaf.
it is a result of breeding 2 hamsters which have the "Wh" or white belly gene, which can be hidden in a single white hair on the animals belly, this is why you NEED to know genetics if you plan to breed


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> bloody hell!!! are there THREE anophthalmic whites!!!!! poor poor poor buggers
> 
> excuse my language


Are you ok hun? I know they are pretty shocking, the cages were really really really smelly, Ive had to use the Savic Mickey as I ran out and that was the best of the lot but the other two took my breath away with the smell


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done to everyone involved. And I really hope the little girls and boys make it lil miss, the poor hammies look like they are going to need more than a little work to get them to the condition they should be in  I really, really hope, for their sake, that none of the girls are pregnant.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

God, that toilet roll tube, and the eyeless whites... I've heard of terrible problems when hamster aren't correctly bred, but I had no idea they could be born with no eyes! Awful.  Thank goodness they're now all separated and safe though - fingers crossed things will get better from here on in. I really applaud you guys for your efforts.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Are you ok hun? I know they are pretty shocking, the cages were really really really smelly, Ive had to use the Savic Mickey as I ran out and that was the best of the lot but the other two took my breath away with the smell


yeah im ok  just cant belive the state of those poor poor babies, i want to come get them now! and give them all a big cuddle and a tasty treat, have to wait till thursday though when mum can take me

i cant belive they have been letting anophthalmic whites breed  are they males or females? im simply disgusted  which ones the one with the breathing problem?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> its a result of idiots breeding  they are called anophthalmic whites, they are born with no eyes and are deaf.
> it is a result of breeding 2 hamsters which have the "Wh" or white belly gene, which can be hidden in a single white hair on the animals belly, this is why you NEED to know genetics if you plan to breed


Do they have a normal life span ? Is it just the deafness and blindness or do they have other problems?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> yeah im ok  just cant belive the state of those poor poor babies, i want to come get them now! and give them all a big cuddle and a tasty treat, have to wait till thursday though when mum can take me
> 
> i cant belive they have been letting anophthalmic whites breed  are they males or females? im simply disgusted  which ones the one with the breathing problem?


The creme banded one is the one they said was wheezy, they said they had talked to the vet and he had a sinus problem which he would be able to live with, although thats just what I was told so take it with a pinch of salt. Im not sure what sex who is if Im honest, I just wanted to get them out of there . I know who was in with who but nobody seems heavily pregnant if any are.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Do they have a normal life span ? Is it just the deafness and blindness or do they have other problems?


as a rule they are more unhealthy and have a shorter life expectancy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> The creme banded one is the one they said was wheezy, they said they had talked to the vet and he had a sinus problem which he would be able to live with, although thats just what I was told so take it with a pinch of salt. Im not sure what sex who is if Im honest, I just wanted to get them out of there . I know who was in with who but nobody seems heavily pregnant if any are.


hmmmm think i may take it with more then a pinch of salt to be honest, see what hes like when we get them here


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww the poor little mites thank god theyre safe now, at least they have a chance of a nice life, thanks to you two amazing ladies


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Oh my god! No eyes and deaf? I thought they were just blind, I didn't know what anophthalmic meant until now. I cried seeing those photos, the third up from the bottom did it. He/she looks so helpless and sad.

I know it's easy to judge the previous owner. In my opinion though, she does seem like a bad person. So irresponsible. They had nothing good, they weren't looked after properly. Maybe she made a mistake and didn't know what to do but why neglect them? It's inexcusable. What did she say to you when you went to collect them?

Anyway, moving on. I'm so pleased they have a new home. This evening is so much better than my previous ones worrying about them, wanting to collect them but not having cages drove me mad, sending emails and getting ignored, just hoping someone good would collect them. Posting on here was the best idea I had, now I_ know_ they will be cared for and treated *extra special*.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> as a rule they are more unhealthy and have a shorter life expectancy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The previous owners should never own animals thats for certain, they handled them daily and still didnt see what condition they were in, never mind breeding animals with obvious genetic problems, I dont think they did any of this cruelty deliberately but that doesnt mean they arent totally responsible for the condition of these hams. Im so glad you thought to post on here, at least they have a chance of a decent life now, lets hope we get many more pics of them getting stronger and fitter when they get to Lil Miss.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

OH MY GOD I have never seen hamsters in such awful condition The poor poor things, how on EARTH have they been allowed to get into such a state? even if the previous 'owners' didnt know naff all about hamsters, surely they could _see_ the state they were getting into How they're all still alive is amazing and probably only because they're to weak and ill to fight and having each other for a bit of company was the only thing keeping them sane with nothing else at all to do. How could someone be so irresponsible? Those poor ones with no eyes  where did they get those? As i doubt a pet store would have eyeless hamsters in their stock. Thank goodness they have been rescued and will now get a super life which they so thoroughly deserve and will finally know happiness in whatever time they have left.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> OH MY GOD I have never seen hamsters in such awful condition The poor poor things, how on EARTH have they been allowed to get into such a state? even if the previous 'owners' didnt know naff all about hamsters, surely they could _see_ the state they were getting into How they're all still alive is amazing and probably only because they're to weak and ill to fight and having each other for a bit of company was the only thing keeping them sane with nothing else at all to do. How could someone be so irresponsible? Those poor ones with no eyes  where did they get those? As i doubt a pet store would have eyeless hamsters in their stock. Thank goodness they have been rescued and will now get a super life which they so thoroughly deserve and will finally know happiness in whatever time they have left.


and why do you think that? pet stores dont care what they sell, its a hamster, ok so its got no eyes... lets lable it as a new type and sell it for more money!!

these people were selling the babies to pet stores, and if you breed 2 animals that CARRY the Wh gene 25% of the bubs will be anophthalmic whites, god knows what that is if you breed 2 anophthalmic whites together, iv never actually researched into but i would have thought it would probably be around 50% or maybe even a full litter of anophthalmic whites

TDM there will be plenty of pictures of them once they have settled in here, hopefuully they will heal fast


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> and why do you think that? pet stores dont care what they sell, its a hamster, ok so its got no eyes... lets lable it as a new type and sell it for more money!!
> 
> these people were selling the babies to pet stores, and if you breed 2 animals that CARRY the Wh gene 25% of the bubs will be anophthalmic whites, god knows what that is if you breed 2 anophthalmic whites together, iv never actually researched into but i would have thought it would probably be around 50% or maybe even a full litter of anophthalmic whites
> 
> TDM there will be plenty of pictures of them once they have settled in here, hopefuully they will heal fast


The reason I thought that is because I truly honestly thought that no petstore, even the truly awful ones would want hamsters with no eyes that they can't sell cos their not 'cute'. In all honesty I can't see anybody opting for an eyeless hamster (even if they tried to say it was normal/ how some are) over one with clear, shiny eyes, so I'd have thought the store would be stuck with unsellable hamsters. Even the bad stores want animals they can actually sell for profit.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

But they do sell, people like different and if the pet store says its normal and they are healthy then thats obviously fine

Apart from the eyes missing and deafnes you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with them.

The sad fact is they are lucky if they see a year old most only live to around 6 -10 months old


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Those poor little hammies! What will you do if one of the blind ones is pregant? I hope they aren't. But if they are, I hope their babies are more fortunate!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Poor poor hamsters


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank god there in safe hands now, I'm shocked and disgusted at the state of them and how they'd been kept


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive been to Home bargains today and got some storage containers, Im planning on making a couple of mesh panels in them but do you think these would be ok for travelling Lil Miss? I can keep three of them in the cages they are in since they are only small anyway but the gerbilarium and the tank will be really awkward to move about.










I'll have a go at making one now and let you know how it went, not great at DIY though so dont get too excited


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Slightly off topic - Your cat looks like our Cassie! She passed away recently, but we gave her a burial and a memorial tree


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RattyCake said:


> Slightly off topic - Your cat looks like our Cassie! She passed away recently, but we gave her a burial and a memorial tree


Thats Lilly, shes going to be 2 this sunday so shes still a baby really but shes got bags of personality, she really is a sweetheart, sorry to hear about Cassie but what a lovely way to remember her.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oooh i think that would actually be perfect Gill brilliant thinking!!



RattyCake said:


> Those poor little hammies! What will you do if one of the blind ones is pregant? I hope they aren't. But if they are, I hope their babies are more fortunate!


if one of the anophthalmic whites is pregnant we will just have to take it as it comes, iv been thinking about the genetics of it, and if 2 of the anophthalmic whites bred the whole litter would be anophthalmic, if one bred with a carrier of the Wh gene then 50% of the litter would be, and if they bred with a "clean" animal then none would be anophthalmic, but they would all carry the gene

its just going to be a waiting game, theres no reason why an anophthalmic couldnt successfully raise a litter

but with any luck, none of them are pregnant -fingers crossed-


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right Ive done one, I was intending to do a panel at the side as well as the top but I dont think it would be strong enough, anyway here it is, do you think it will do? Also when I come to transport them should I bob a bit of cucumber in with them since the water bottle is likely to leak and flood the carriers? Ive made a bole on either side of the edge of the box so I can cable tie the lid down just in case anyone tries to push it off.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

You could maybe try putting a damp, clean cloth in the corner too. Not sure if they'd eat it though.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Thank god there in safe hands now, I'm shocked and disgusted at the state of them and how they'd been kept


You aren't alone there...ignorant doesn't even begin to explain the previous owners behaviour with those hammies.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont think it was even ignorance, it was as if they really couldnt see how they were, they seemed to see healthy happy hamsters, where I could see the opposite


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it looks perfect hun! 

yeah if you have a bit of cucumber then that would be good


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I dont think it was even ignorance, it was as if they really couldnt see how they were, they seemed to see healthy happy hamsters, where I could see the opposite


Anyone who looks at them and thinks their happy healthy hamsters needs to go to Specsavers pronto

And OMG their deaf as well??! Just out of interest, how come the mother hamster didn't kill them when they were born? Surely a hamster that can neither see nor hear stands virtually no chance of surviving in the wild?(I know they don't reply on their sight so much, but they do rely on being able to hear out for anything). Surely the mother ham would instinctively realise they were 'abnormal' and destroy them herself?


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

How are they today? Are they a little calmer / happier after their first night of being separated and in clean cages? Are they all eating and drinking ok?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive literally just checked on them, one of the eyeless ones who was virtually dead yesterday has been up for a cuddle, she/he is just adorable, I want to steal her , dont worry LilMiss, Im banned from any more animals , but she is such a sweetie you will just love her. the others were all asleep till they heard me filling the empty food bowls, then all but the weakest one got up to empty them , even the weakest one has been up because the food bowl was empty. The other eyeless one is a lot jumpier (understandably). Im not planning on handling them much as they are still coming round but the little one I held was following my hand round the cage trying to climb on it so I didnt really have a choice . Im going to keep going back over the day/evening till I see the little weaker one gets up, just to check there isnt anything obvious to worry about, shes probably just tired out. nobody looks huge or obviously pregnant still, keep those fingers crossed everyone that it stays like that


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I really hope they all do well. It would be such a shame to fade away now after being given another chance. If anyone can bring them round its you Gill.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope they do well and have a good life now. They deserve the best.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I really hope they all do well. It would be such a shame to fade away now after being given another chance. If anyone can bring them round its you Gill.


Thats lovely of you to say hun  but I think they will take a long time to get back to health judging by the state they are in, I only have them for 4 days so I doubt much I can do in that time will make a difference, I certainly will give them all the tlc I can in the mean time though , they are all having a wee bit of chicken tonight, they certainly can eat which has to be a good thing.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats lovely of you to say hun  but I think they will take a long time to get back to health judging by the state they are in, *I only have them for 4 days so I doubt much I can do in that time will make a difference,* I certainly will give them all the tlc I can in the mean time though , they are all having a wee bit of chicken tonight, they certainly can eat which has to be a good thing.


It may only be 4 days but it will make a difference, however small hun, the road to their recovery & a better life is now beginning. That's 7 lives that are now safe xxxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats lovely of you to say hun  but I think they will take a long time to get back to health judging by the state they are in, I only have them for 4 days so I doubt much I can do in that time will make a difference, I certainly will give them all the tlc I can in the mean time though , they are all having a wee bit of chicken tonight, they certainly can eat which has to be a good thing.


remember 4 days is like months to them Gill. Imagine how wonderful their little tummies must be feeling now, full of food. No wonder they are sleeping.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

_Awww._ I do wish that I'd had cages because I so wanted to give them a home. Lilmiss, keep me updated as often as you can. I wonder about them constantly.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats lovely of you to say hun  but I think they will take a long time to get back to health judging by the state they are in, I only have them for 4 days so I doubt much I can do in that time will make a difference, I certainly will give them all the tlc I can in the mean time though , they are all having a wee bit of chicken tonight, they certainly can eat which has to be a good thing.


stop being so modest, it may only be 4 days with you, but if you hadnt gone and collected them, it would have been 4 more days with them, (and if they hadnt of been able to do the thursday it would have been longer) and they may not have lasted another 4 more hours let alone days!!
saying that though, 4 days is a long time for a hamster, and while it will probably take them a heck of a lot longer then just 4 days to recover, in those 4 days they will have started to recover and will have already come a long way


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how are the little ones doing today? have you seen the weakest one up and about?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow this thread has turned into something epic! She never replied to me as you can guess!

I wish them all the best and Gill, you know that they are a million times better off with you than left in the conditions they were in.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The little one thats my friend has been out for another cuddle :001_wub: but the weakest one hasnt been up, Ive woken it last night just in case  and it got up and went to the food bowl, its also woken up and taken some chicken off me today too . The others have all been up and about but they are all chronic bar chewers, which is understandable really. I do think that the subdued one is simply used to there being nothing to do and keeping its head down so it doesnt get hurt, it cant see or hear I dont think


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It breaks my heart reading this.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> It breaks my heart reading this.


They have improved in the short time Ive had them hun, Im sure they will be pinging around their cages by the time Lil Miss has worked her magic on them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thats great news (not so great about the fact they are bar chewers though :lol: :lol: :lol: but i dare say they will grow out of the worst of it when they actually have things to do!)


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

I just wanted to add a well done to everyone involved in the rescue of these little ones.

Looking forward to following their progress.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Lisaj said:


> I just wanted to add a well done to everyone involved in the rescue of these little ones.
> 
> Looking forward to following their progress.


^^ this

and well done to you both TDM and lil miss.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Soooooooooooooooooo Lil Miss, how excited are you exactly? . No more sleeps now , and Ive been really busy, Ive made 6 carriers, they only had 6 of the boxes so someone is going to have to come in a little cage but I'll bring the smallest one I can find so you can still fit everyone in . Ive got bottles and food bowls and a nice wheel but I cant find all the hamster toys I had, I gave a load of stuff away to a rescue recently so Im wondering if I gave the toys away at the same time. They all have their little suitcases packed and theyve said their goodbyes to their tiddly cages here, they cant wait to meet their new mummy now


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Soooooooooooooooooo Lil Miss, how excited are you exactly? . No more sleeps now , and Ive been really busy, Ive made 6 carriers, they only had 6 of the boxes so someone is going to have to come in a little cage but I'll bring the smallest one I can find so you can still fit everyone in . Ive got bottles and food bowls and a nice wheel but I cant find all the hamster toys I had, I gave a load of stuff away to a rescue recently so Im wondering if I gave the toys away at the same time. They all have their little suitcases packed and theyve said their goodbyes to their tiddly cages here, they cant wait to meet their new mummy now


im excited for her!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Soooooooooooooooooo Lil Miss, how excited are you exactly? . No more sleeps now , and Ive been really busy, Ive made 6 carriers, they only had 6 of the boxes so someone is going to have to come in a little cage but I'll bring the smallest one I can find so you can still fit everyone in . Ive got bottles and food bowls and a nice wheel but I cant find all the hamster toys I had, I gave a load of stuff away to a rescue recently so Im wondering if I gave the toys away at the same time. They all have their little suitcases packed and theyve said their goodbyes to their tiddly cages here, they cant wait to meet their new mummy now


7 little voices shouting from the back of Gills car 'Are we there yet' :001_tt2:

Have a safe trip all.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

"They all have their little suitcases packed".......

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!:001_wub:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Just wanted to say... Lil Miss you are amazing for taking these babies on! I mean they could not have a better mummy, and you can keep us all updated on their progress! 

And Gill they may only be with you for 4 days, but its 4 days out of the care of their original eejit... I mean owner!


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

i fumed when i read that. i want the rspca to kill the woman on gumtree. well done tdm and lil miss. so unfair on the hammys in that poor excuse for a cage before you came along.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry gill I dont think I have space anymore I just met a woman in a car park who sold me a whole load of amazing eyeless hamsters to breed 




Jk all 7 are now on their way to their new home, pictures when they settle


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> Sorry gill I dont think I have space anymore I just met a woman in a car park who sold me a whole load of amazing eyeless hamsters to breed
> 
> Jk all 7 are now on their way to their new home, pictures when they settle


you need to update your sig


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

metame said:


> you need to update your sig


my sig is very out of date :lol:


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

This is amazing! I'm so happy these little hammies have been saved. It totally restores your faith in humanity when people can come together and rescue these little critters. You're such incredible people! Wishing you the best of luck with the little guys  AMAZING!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> Sorry gill I dont think I have space anymore I just met a woman in a car park who sold me a whole load of amazing eyeless hamsters to breed
> 
> Jk all 7 are now on their way to their new home, pictures when they settle


Phew thats lucky really because I dont have them anymore, I took them all out for a drive and some woman stole them all out of the boot, she drove off in a van


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Phew thats lucky really because I dont have them anymore, I took them all out for a drive and some woman stole them all out of the boot, she drove off in a van


Fancy that!! How rude!! I hopehave you atleast threw something heavy at her or shook your fist in anger as she sped away!!
Oh well maybe its a good thing, last I heard yours were all terrible bar chewers, only one pf these is.... looks like she will be kipping in the bath room tonight


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hope they had a good night and got over their journey, that little white one with the injury wasnt looking great , it still amazes me how they couldnt see all those bite wounds on them all.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

They all seem to have had a good night all are sleeping this morning

Im just going to have to make sure the little one has plenty of soft foods and keep everything crossed I think, poor little bugger, thinking about it tho it could even be a bar chewing injury, someone or thing may have a spooked her while she was chomping away making her pull back to fast ..... 
either way it must have been very painful :-( ill do a proper update soon, using my phone at the moment


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Is it the weakest one that has an injury? I didn't know it was injured. What is it?
If it's been mentioned I must have scanned through without reading it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It is the weakest one, when Lil Miss checked it over carefully she felt its teeth on her hand and when she managed to look at it from below she saw that it has a really nasty injury on its jaw , to be honest though they are all injured with bite marks all over them, although not as badly as the little quiet one.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ok little update on the weekest one.

last night when i was checking them over and sexing them, i noticed her teeth felt wrong, so i had a look, it LOOKED as if her jaw had actually been snapped off as its much too short, and there was dried blood around the end of it, i couldnt look much closer as as is VERY wriggly and frightened and i didnt want to stress her out.

i went up to check on her about 20 minutes ago, and noticed her nose was bleeding, i was also able to get a good look at her mouth, the jaw isnt damaged it is a defect, it is half the length it should be, because of this her teeth dont line up and sit in the wrong place, they have been growing unchecked for a VERY long time and there is a huge puncture in the top of her gum which is pretty putrid, i attempted to clip the teeth myself, but she was too distressed, so i rang the vets and explained everything to heather who told me to bring her straight down.

after a bit of a fight, between me and stephen we were able to get the teeth clipped, he clipped them a bit too far back and made them bleed, but thats got to be better then them growing into her jaw.

she is on metacam and baytril, and its now a case of seeing if we can over come the infection and if she will stand regular teeth clips, if teeth clipping is going to be a hassle and a huge stress and fight every single time then we may have to think about whats best for her in the long run, thats IF we can beat the infection, she is really quite bad with her breathing at the moment


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i took a couple of pictures before the teeth were trimmed



















you can see how short the jaw is here









and a little wonder on my bed after getting back from the vets


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh bless her/him


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that looks so sore. I think a bit of quiet now for her so she can heal and overcome the trauma she's been through. She deserves to come through this and enjoy life.


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

Goodness, the poor wee mite.  I hate to think how long that would've gone unchecked if you hadn't taken them on.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor little girl, I wish Id pinned her down to have a proper look now , I just didnt want to stress her too much for the short time she was with me, I did notice that the cream banded one that didnt have the terrible hair had some kind of problem with its mouth, I was worried that a couple of the others had long teeth so maybe this problem is evident in all of them to a lesser extent. Would it be worth taking pictures of all of their wounds and health issues and sending pictures to the former owners, I seriously think they didnt see the problems so it would be very satisfying to point them out to them .


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Poor little girl, I wish Id pinned her down to have a proper look now , I just didnt want to stress her too much for the short time she was with me, I did notice that the cream banded one that didnt have the terrible hair had some kind of problem with its mouth, I was worried that a couple of the others had long teeth so maybe this problem is evident in all of them to a lesser extent. Would it be worth taking pictures of all of their wounds and health issues and sending pictures to the former owners, I seriously think they didnt see the problems so it would be very satisfying to point them out to them .


I'm glad you didn't pin her down really Gill, would have been agony with that wound.I think she needs to be left alone to recover as much as possible. I would hate to be handled if I was sore and poorly.
How the previous owners didn't notice I don't know....or they did and just wanted shot rather than pay for treatment.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think the one your meaning is the satin cinimon banded one? shes a LH female ij just checked her teeth, and they are a bit on the long side, but nothing major, she has lots scabs up her side though from fighting  

btw have you got the list of who was in with who, only 2 of the hamsters look to be male to me, with the quick looks they have allowed me to take

its probably best you didnt pin her down gill, i only forced her to let me have a proper look as i saw the blood on her nose and knew something was really wrong there


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Oh god, that's awful! 

Even without the injury how has she been able to bite food properly? Wouldn't she be pushing it between her lower teeth and the roof of her mouth? Did that create the puncture wound or were her teeth curling into it or something? 

What about her nose, is that from biting bars (maybe trying to stop the pain, as well as boredom.) or could the infection have spread deeply / to her nose, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the wound is from the teeth (they werent curling, it would have been better if they had started to curl, they were growing straight and true) as is the blood coming out her nose, they have cut right through to the bone in the top jaw and the blood is going through the nasal cavities and out the nose


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> btw have you got the list of who was in with who, only 2 of the hamsters look to be male to me, with the quick looks they have allowed me to take


I think she said 4 males, 3 females. 
And that all 3 females were in cages with a male(s).

My original post on page 1 has the info on. It's confusing because of how she wrote them out. She is 100% a liar though. First it was _'I can't have them because I'm allergic' _or her partner was and _'I'm moving house and I can't take them'. _

She also got mad because people had been sending her nasty messages. When she first listed them she made it seem as though she only had 3 or 4 and that they weren't kept in the smaller cages, they were kept in the bigger one. She created a new ad to make it look like they were kept in the bigger cage. Obviously that wasn't true because she posted a few days later saying she had 7 (removed her name, number, and location so that it didn't look like her) but I'd been following every single day and it all became clear to me.

It wouldn't surprise me if she knew just how bad they were and did nothing about it. She didn't care at all and it was obvious.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rainstars said:


> I think she said 4 males, 3 females.
> And that all 3 females were in cages with a male(s).
> 
> My original post on page 1 has the info on. It's confusing because of how she wrote them out. She is 100% a liar though. First it was _'I can't have them because I'm allergic' _or her partner was and _'I'm moving house and I can't take them'. _
> ...


i know what she said, but only 2 actually look to be males, the OP isnt clear enough to work out who was in with who

they werent being cruel on purpose, they just had no clue, but its the animals that suffer as always


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

Cage 1: male and female, the male is blind.

Cage 2: male and female again.

Cage 3: two males, and one female. Two are blind not sure which.

I did my best to make it clear. Like you said it may not be correct info. She probably couldn't tell and made a guess.

I don't understand when people say I'm sure she wasn't being cruel on purpose....

At the very least how could she _not_ notice that a cage stunk and was dirty? Anyone would know that was cruel and bad for them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes I know what you put hun it just isn't clear which ham is which 2rtakes of the eyeless whites are girls if they were together no biggy, but 1 is male and if he was with one of the eyeless girls thats a problem especially as one is showing nipples also the sh cinnamon banded is showing nipples who was she with? See what I mean? The info in the add isn't enough to work it out


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

can you not match them up to the pictures in the OP


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i know what she said, but only 2 actually look to be males, the OP isnt clear enough to work out who was in with who
> 
> they werent being cruel on purpose, they just had no clue, but its the animals that suffer as always


They obviously didn't have a clue if they didn't spot the wounds and whether or not the males had bo11ocks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

metame said:


> can you not match them up to the pictures in the OP


not really, and theres no telling how old those pictures are and if they were the last way they had them


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Poor little mouth, i hope they all get well!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll type this really quickly because it keeps kicking me out of pf for some reason, but the way they were living when I got them was the same as the original pictures on here, with the exception that one of the whites that was living in a group of 3 was removed the day before I collected them, so basically for the purpose of working out who was in with who it was the same as the pictures, now fingers crossed this post sends


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh god that poor little hamster  I really hope that she gets better lil miss, but at least being with you if she doesn't she's at least had some one give her a chance  Those previous twats who had them should have been shot :mad2:



Lil Miss said:


> btw have you got the list of who was in with who, only 2 of the hamsters look to be male to me, with the quick looks they have allowed me to take


TDM is having a problem posting just now so asked me to say that the hamsters were living in the same groups and conditions as you saw in the original pictures. The only exception is that the twats split up the group of three to put the poorly girl on her own just the day before TDM collected them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dear lord that poor little mite! she must be in agony...i so hope she improves enough to lead a decent quality of life, bless her little heart 

, those people should be banned for life from ever keeping animals again!


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

Seeing the state of these hammies brought tears to my eyes. My husband was fuming about their care before hand. I'm just happy, and a lot relieved, that they now have a permanent home where they can relax and enjoy their little lives to the full. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed and sending wishes to all seven. My two girls who sending them ham hugs 

xxx


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

oh my god ! poor hamie, that looks really painful it is these stupid owners, they only put their pets on gumtree to lift the blame for being evil when these are the conditions that their pets are in. i hope she/he gets better after the vets. who does that bad with hamsters...:mad2:


----------

